# How much money has Obama Given Terrorists



## Manonthestreet (Mar 15, 2015)

WASHINGTON — In the spring of 2010, Afghan officials struck a deal to free an Afghan diplomat held hostage by Al Qaeda. But the price was steep — $5 million — and senior security officials were scrambling to come up with the money.
 The C.I.A.’s contribution to Qaeda’s bottom line, though, was no well-laid trap. It was just another in a long list of examples of how the United States, largely because of poor oversight and loose financial controls, has sometimes inadvertently financed the very militants it is fighting. http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/15/w....html?emc=edit_na_20150314&nlid=60114213&_r=1
10 yrs into this and we haven't mastered this yet.......Libya being handed over was a virtual gold mine ...its as if we dont want to win


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 15, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> WASHINGTON — In the spring of 2010, Afghan officials struck a deal to free an Afghan diplomat held hostage by Al Qaeda. But the price was steep — $5 million — and senior security officials were scrambling to come up with the money.
> The C.I.A.’s contribution to Qaeda’s bottom line, though, was no well-laid trap. It was just another in a long list of examples of how the United States, largely because of poor oversight and loose financial controls, has sometimes inadvertently financed the very militants it is fighting. http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/15/w....html?emc=edit_na_20150314&nlid=60114213&_r=1
> 10 yrs into this and we haven't mastered this yet.......Libya being handed over was a virtual gold mine ...its as if we dont want to win


All administrations, past and present, give, or have given, toooooooooooo much money away, period. We're broke because we borrow money to give away. Meanwhile, we have old rundown infrastructure, a poor and dependent citizenry, and health and education needs, just to name a few things that we could better spend the money for.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 15, 2015)

And that has what to do with getting Americans killed by funding our enemies


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 15, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON — In the spring of 2010, Afghan officials struck a deal to free an Afghan diplomat held hostage by Al Qaeda. But the price was steep — $5 million — and senior security officials were scrambling to come up with the money.
> ...



Agreed. It is worth noting that at the end of Bush's last term foreign aid was down to ~11 billion. Under Obama it has now grown to nearly DOUBLE that figure with 2/3 thirds of the foreign aid budget going to Muslim countries. Now how well do you suppose that money is monitored once it gets over there?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 15, 2015)

Obama was supplying AQ and ISIS through the Benghazi Embassy


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 15, 2015)

We're talking funding AQ by assisting in paying ransoms.


----------

